# Dubai Real Ale club



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been in the sandpit for only a week and starting to worry that I have made a mistake coming!!

In the uk we have beer that is not this fizzy yellow stuff mass produced by the Danes, Americans and likely Germans, nor the dark brown fizzy stuff that claims to be irish. I am talking about proper brown, warm flat stuff with names like Bulldog, Maggie's Bru and Waterloo. So needless to say, now on the hunt to find a new home from home by finding a bar that sells real British ales.

Yes I know I can get bottles and cans from such places as Barracuda but not the same as handed over in a jar, and so far my hunt has only turned up Pedigree bitter in Biggles. So any one out there know of any more?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snidfly said:


> I have been in the sandpit for only a week and starting to worry that I have made a mistake coming!! In the uk we have beer that is not this fizzy yellow stuff mass produced by the Danes, Americans and likely Germans, nor the dark brown fizzy stuff that claims to be irish. I am talking about proper brown, warm flat stuff with names like Bulldog, Maggie's Bru and Waterloo. So needless to say, now on the hunt to find a new home from home by finding a bar that sells real British ales. Yes I know I can get bottles and cans from such places as Barracuda but not the same as handed over in a jar, and so far my hunt has only turned up Pedigree bitter in Biggles. So any one out there know of any more?


you can get London Pride in a lot of bars, try the West Coast Sports bar in the Movenpick on JBR


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I've got London Pride on draught in Nezesaussi in Al Manzil hotel Dowtown, but given nothing can be brewed here and real ales don't travel well I think you're going to be disappointed in the main.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh and make sure you get yourself along to Hop Fest!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

JonGard said:


> Oh and make sure you get yourself along to Hop Fest!


Hop Fest? When and Where?

Last decent beer festival I went to was the Cambridge Beer Festival (CAMRA) quite a few years ago.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Hop Fest is held at Irish Village in August (I think).

They'll have at least 100 types of beers, generally bottled though.

It's the best you'll get here!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Some of the Belgian beers might suit you. Try the Belgian Cafe.


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Belgian beers....wait till hop fest in August....what has this place done to you all? 

Some real ales do travel well if done properly but I suspect that there is not the demand it needs as once opened, many barrels need drinking quickly.

I ended up finding my local "English pub" and all they sold was Heineken! I did suggest they should sell English beer considering how they market themselves but they looked at me like I was bonkers. Then some sales rep from Swindon spilt his yellow fizzy stuff all over the place as he fell off his bar stool while trying to grope a well spoken English lady so I decided this wasn't the pub for me and left


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Snidfly said:


> Belgian beers....wait till hop fest in August....what has this place done to you all?
> 
> Some real ales do travel well if done properly but I suspect that there is not the demand it needs as once opened, many barrels need drinking quickly.
> 
> I ended up finding my local "English pub" and all they sold was Heineken! I did suggest they should sell English beer considering how they market themselves but they looked at me like I was bonkers. Then some sales rep from Swindon spilt his yellow fizzy stuff all over the place as he fell off his bar stool while trying to grope a well spoken English lady so I decided this wasn't the pub for me and left


Your English pub sounds perfect for me though. What is it?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There is no hope.

The British Embassy serve Budweiser. 

Of all the crap in the world, they pick Budweiser. You'd be better off licking a urinal.


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Your English pub sounds perfect for me though. What is it?


Temporary staying near my office in Deira while sorting out my residency visa etc...do I need to say any more about what my local pub is gonna be like?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fullers London Pride served at the Premier Inn DIP (although I would have preferred it to not be quite so chilled).


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Have you tried Nelsons and Crown & Lion in Tecom?
I'm not sure about the ale selection but they are some sort of pretend English pubs.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

real ale to me means homebrew style rustic beer with loads of sediment  I know it's taken a new meaning in the UK recently but it still tends to be a reference to locally brewed ale in small breweries. The kind of beer where a lot of the appeal is its local nature and the fact it's from a small brewery. 

There are a few reasons why that won't transfer here. 

Which local, small scale brewery would choose to supply the UAE? 

Would they really be a small enough brewery and not the likes of Scottish & Newcastle etc? (highly unlikely) 

Does anyone working for one of the very few booze importers (eg MMI/A&O who supply all hotels as well as the shops for those who don't know) have any knowledge or experience of "real ale"? (highly unlikely as they won't be British)

Very few bars (no pubs here imo (fibbers may be an exception)) would have the turn over to keep the barrels fresh. 

Very very few bar staff would have a clue about looking after and pouring it. 

The list goes on

Plus for 9 months of the year the climate doesn't suit warm beer. Cold lager therefore rules. 

I understand IPA (India Pale Ale) was developed due to some of the above so strange we never see that on tap here. Small market I suppose.


----------

